#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Tpi 712 Αναλυτής καυσαερίων  Aχρησιμοποίητος

## antboton

Αχρησιμοποίητος Combustion Analyzer w/pump, soft case, stack probe, O2, CO, Temp,pressure

* Features:* Easy to use
Large, easy-to-read display
Data log up to ten sets; timed logging 400 sets
PC interface
IR printer port
Protective rubber boot included
 *Functions:*

 Combustion Efficiency Analyzer
Measure O2 and COCalculate CO2, efficiency, excess air and ratioWill work with high efficiency furnaces, hot water heaters, and other combustible gas appliances 
Combustible Gas Detector
Set at 100 ppm sensitivity for natural gasCO AnalyzerMeasure 0-10,000 ppm CODifferential ThermometerDual input K-Type thermocouple temperature testerDifferential Digital ManometerDual input differential manometer with 3 selectable units of measure: kPa, mBar, inH2O 
 Τιμή *650€*

Επικοινωνία: antboton@gmail.com

----------

